# Weak hand shooting



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

There are numerous ways one can get hurt, if you broke your strong arm, how comfortable are you shooting with the weak hand? I recently broke my arm in an off road accident. Happens to be my left arm, it made me realize that being impaired in ANY way does effect how things are done. For the first few months shooting a rifle was difficult. Had it been my right, almost impossible. Pistols, no problem but it got me thinking, needless to say I thought it was a good point to bring up, and yes I have been shooting with my weak hand more. I am a decent shot, lefty not so much! Just somethin' to think about. -Mike


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I broke my arm the first week of May (gun hand), got the cast off third week of June and couldn't qualify with my duty weapon as my grip was too weak. Things have gotten better but it's still sore and I get some pretty strong arthritic attacks. So I completely feel ya'.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I got news for you, breaking an arm aint the only reason one may wanna shoot weak hand! One of the biggest reasons I think I was able to survive 3 combat tours in the middle east as a Squid who didn't get to attend all of the courses and training the Marines and Army guys get before deployement was sound tactics. More than a few times I shot left handed from the left side of cover in order to give me a better angle on the target that had my "[email protected]#$%^&-divided attention" and because as uncomfortable as shooting that way was, it exposed a lot less of me to the other shooter! In a fire fight you don't always get the opportunity to choose the location, the time or the shooting position and there aint no second place trophy either!!!

Don't get me wrong I am not claiming to be all that and two bags of chips, but I do at every shooting session burn through a few mags practicing a few weak hand shooting drills with handguns and rifles. Its sucks and its not fun but one day you may need to do it and you got to know that you can do it and at least shoot decent when doing it. While I am not as good at it as I would like to be...Im good enough at it to put the "thrill" back in death when I don't hit you, and I am still practicing it!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Drawing and firing from the left pocket is slower for me but doable. I need to extend my range though.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Pistol - no problem I practice it every time I goto the range and I'm a fairly decent shot with both hands. 

But I can barely shoot at all with a long gun in my off hand, it is almost impossible to get my body to position itself correctly. Still trying and practicing but definetly a weakness on my part. Lunatic nailed it too - injury might necessitate you shooting off hand but tactics will be the much more likely culprit.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You guys bring up good points. I've been lucky the shooting range I go to I generally have to myself. I've been able to practice drawing my weapon from holster and shoot, nothing fast, but you would be surprise how that differs from the just taking aim like at most shooting ranges. Next time, I am going to devote a little of my time shooting weak handed. thanks.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm coming off of an extended period with a slight tear in a tendon in my forearm. One of the things I wasn't allowed to do was shoot with my dominate hand. While I didn't make regualr range trips, all of my shooting was done off hand.

As to LF's point, a long time ago I spent some time in a Joint Services unit. I was under the daily tutorlage of a kind and loving FAST Company Marine Gunny when it came to range time. I can't count the times he made us run the combat obstacle shooting course using only our off hand.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

FYI weak hand shooting has been dropped from the many of the advanced military courses I wont say all but the current thought process is that's its not necessary and lowers survivability it does require a new thought process to clear off handed corners though


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

Crazy thing is, I have been more accurate with my weak (right) hand than with my strong hand...

I think I am more prone to trigger snatching with my strong hand. Weak handed shooting everything is smooth as butter. It's wierd.


----------

